# RR I-Genesis Shin/Ty



## Tyrael (Feb 9, 2009)

Breathe.

It was not a thought that generally passed though a person's mind when their eyes slid open and was confronted by an unbroken darkness.

Breathe.

Where was he? A spaceship, that's right. On his way to the greatest holiday destination in the universe, as it liked to advertise itself: it was the gambling capital of the galaxy at any rate from what he had heard.

Breathe.

Why was moving so hard? He was still though, and the sensation of movement...what was this?

Breathe!

He gagged. Water rushed past him. He was sinking into the sea and the pressure around his head began closing in, restricting. Flailing at the water with all of his limbs; was he even moving? Impossible to tell. Which way was the surface? There was a murky light somewhere to his right and he turned and swam towards it.

His lungs were going to burst. The clothes he wore were heavy: too heavy. The light was closer. Just one last push-

As Aled surfaced he broke from the clutches of death and swam madly to the banks. Sore, cold, exhausted, he clambered onto the beach on all fours. He dragged himself forward, shaking and convulsing before throwing up sea water and collapsing face first into it.

Where was he? The night refused to yield answers to his silent begging.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

The question of what was going on was the first thing that come to this young man's mind, though it was quicky replaced by a far more urging matter, one that would make the difference between life and death.

Why couldn't he breath?​
He had awoken from his sleep when his nose attempted to take in air but found no such thing, instead water was inhaled and and the disgusting sensation was enough to make him hurl, the gagging sensation kept him from doing so and those dark brown eyes of his finally came into view as his eyelids shot open wide.The lack of air increased his panic and as bubbles escaped his mouth while he let out an inaudible scream. It wasn't only in space where no one could hear you scream.

Shaky and nervous fingers clawed at his waist, or more specificly at the seatbelt that was keeping him from swimming up and inhale that air that was so precious to him now.Right now getting this thing open was the hardest thing he ever did in his life, much too short life.Feelings of regret and defeat came across his mind but his natural instinct to survive didn't allow him to give up and seemingly after an eternity he was freed.

The upper part of the ship he was in was completely ruined, he wasn't a believer but right now he was thanking god for this break, it would've been a short struggle for survival if he managed to free himself, only to discover he was trapped inside of the ship.His clothes were heavy as they had swallowed copious amounts of water, today was the first time he regretted wearing extra layers of clothing but still his fear of death of increasing his swimming speed greatly, adrenaline doing it's job.

When he finally reached the surface he loudly took his first breath in after waking up and still breathing heavily he started to flop around in the water as exhaustion was starting to creep in, anyone that would've seen him would've been reminded of a distressed puppy in water by the way he was paddling around.Not far from him he could see a shore and with his last ounce of strength he paddled his way slowly towards it and then crawled his way on to land.He was too worn out to ever roll over, so as he was lying face down while he was enjoying that delicious air.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 10, 2009)

The darkness in the sky melted as the sun bled into the horizon.

Aled pulled himself off of the beach, moaning with pain and grasping at his head. He staggered to his feet, feeling tired enough to go back to sleep but forcing himself to look around. His dark, tired eyes scanned the surrounding with a growing dispassion. Tall and well built, Aled was the very picture of a middle class business man. Therefore the scenery that met his eyes was not familiar to him, but it seemed like a rainforest of sorts. A wet, luscious jungle of vivid colours.

Behind him the sea was interrupted by the presence of a metal graveyard. The hulking wreck of a ship certainly explained why he was here, wherever here could be. By the looks of it he was the last survivor. Head in hands, he sunk down to sit on the sand.

It was not something real. It could not be. There was an emptiness to his thought, a lack of acceptance. How could he even begin to understand what has happened? Aled groaned and, out of the corner of his eye, noticed another figure lying one the beach someone else alive? He leapt to his feet with a yell, running to see if it really was someone else or if it was just a body on the shore.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

*"Hey, hey!"*A voice called out, Shin had been resting his tired eyes but upon hearing a voice he fought the urge to fall asleep.Those cold and wet clothes that was stuck on his body was sure to give him a pneumonia but at this point he couldn't care less, though he had been trying frantically to survive it didn't take him long, when that mind of his was finally clear, to realize that the odds of him surviving was low and the depressed young man didn't even bother to look up.

Footsteps were heard trough the, to be honest he had no idea what this shore consisted out.It was sandlike, as it seemed to consist out of small grains but the sparkling material felt surprisingly soft and made a rather odd squishy sound every time the man took a step.Later when he would see that that wasn't even the oddest thing about this material, every step you took would send out a ripple as if you were walking a silver body of water.

Then suddenly warm fingers were pressed against his neck, Gio assumed that this was because of this other person trying to check his pulse and the Dutchman could be finally bothered to respond."Yeah, I'm alive."This other person helped him and Gio ran a hand trough his hair, the water had washed all the gel out of his hair and it was starting to frizz now."Just my luck."He said upon inspecting this other person."I get stranded with another with a dude......Where's Brooke Shields when you need her."


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 11, 2009)

*"Heh, yeah," *he had no idea who Brooke Shields was but had to laugh at the nature of the comment. In the dark aftermath of the crash anything that could make him forget what had just happened was worthy of a laugh. Neither of them seemed to be hurt, so that was something.

*"Where is this?"* He had never seen anything like it. What had appeared as sand now looked like a strange kind of sludgy silt material-he had no idea how to describe it. Never heard of anything like this.

He glanced back up at the forest. Something was terribly wrong with it. The leaves of the trees were wide large things, and they looked as if they were made out of a rubbery glass. It was unspeakably unnatural. Everything about him told him that there was no way something like that should exist.

When the great planetary expansion came it was found that planets were either deserts or like a slightly different version of earth. There would be the odd surprise, but on the whole things were kept consistent. Where he was now looked both cartoonish and menacing.

He turned back towards the plane wreck. *"We should check to see if there are any survivors."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2009)

Gio had to chuckle upon hearing this guy's reaction, he doubted that he even heard of that woman he spoke of, heck if it wasn't for that fact he used to snoop around his great grandfathers old stuff even he wouldn't have known about such a fine piece of history.Even with all this technology they had now the modern day movies simply couldn't the old classics from back in the day Human were limited to living on Earth.

"*Where is this?*"The man asked him, the situation made both forgot all about courtesy and Dio never even thought of introducing himself or anything.The tired European dragged his feet over rippling ground, inspecting the foilage....Or what he expected to be foilage."I have no idea, I'm not that much of an planetary expert though."He stepped closer towards the glass like leafs, his hand going behind it and he could his hand greatly magnified trough the glass like leaf."There are my first steps not on on another planet, I never  even left the Netherlands before ending up here."

He couldn't resist flicking against the leaf this caused the tree started to shake and a rainbow colored spore was released.Immediately the seventeen year old stepped back but it was too late already, it was already affecting him and an intense wave of nausea overcame him.The spore started to thin as the wind carried it away, inland but on the 'beach' Gio was vomiting. The rippling effect of the ground did not make it look any less disgusting.

Aled held an hand in front of his mouth, not looking forward to a sympathy hurl.*"What happened?"*

the nausea started to fade, deep breaths of clean air were washing the feeling away and the boy stumbled towards the water. The fresh water cleansing his mouth from that disgusting taste."I triggered some kind of defense mechanism, I feel better now though."He got back on his feet again and made his way towards Aled."You were saying something about survivors?"


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 11, 2009)

Aled held an hand in front of his mouth, not looking forward to a sympathy hurl.*"What happened?"*

"I triggered some kind of defense mechanism, I feel better now though. You were saying something about survivors?"

The boy looked to be in even worse shape than Aled and whatever had caused him to hurl was hardly helping. No point in both of them going. In fact, it would make it easier if he went alone.

*"I'm gonna go have a rummage around in the ship, see if anyone else is still alive and trapped inside or something. I reckon we'd do well to stay in big numbers. This place looks insane. It wasn't a big plane, I'll go alone and you should have a rest and try and recover from whatever that defense mechanism thing."*

His body cried out with tiredness, compelling Aled to have a rest. He had been seperated from it too long though-he had to make sure that his package had not been lost. If it had, and it would be a miracle should things turn out any other way, then there was no chance even if they got off of this strange planet or found a city where they could call for help. Even that was one hell of an if.

He peered through the jungle again. Was it just him, or was there the inexorable feeling that something was watching him? Probably just his imagination, coupled with how surreal it all looked. Paranoia in such a environment was undoubtedly a smart approach, especially if the very tree leafs were toxic.

*"I'll be back in a moment."*

***

By the time he reached his seat he knew there was no one else alive. The craft was proliferated with corpses. 

Collapsing on to his seat, gasping at the stale air, he shoved his hand down the pouch on the back of the seat in front of him. An envelope. He stuffed it into his jacket and took another moment to try and summon energy. He would have to presume the contents of the envelope would survive the swim to get out of here; it had survived a crash after all.

He stood again and threw a few more cursory glances around. No one else, just the two of them. Shit. Unwilling to spend anymore time in the presence of all of the bodies, he left.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 12, 2009)

The boy was waiting for that man to come back, Gio's hand was slowly rubbing his chest while taking slow and deep breaths, though it was no longer to relieve himself of that nausea of before.Instead his nicotine addiction was taking effect, he had managed to get by on the flight by sleeping. His insomnia didn't permit him to fall asleep easily but that's why he took Benzodiazepine pills......

"Oh god."He wasn't a religious person,not at all.But everything about this situation made him want to scream out to whatever god there was and ask for a miracle.How was he supposed to last with his cigarettes, his pills, everything that meant something to him lying there underwater."I would've been better off if I had died in that crash."Depression started to sink in, his mind thinking about things like what he was supposed to eat, drink or even go to bathroom.

Wipe his butt with leaves?, only to puke as soon as you touch one of those leaves.As unbelievable and interesting as this world might seem, he couldn't enjoy it at the moment. Who knew what kind of wildlife lived here, it could as well be ten times bigger then them and the plants?Look what happened when he touched one of them, the next one might do much worse then just sicken him....Literally.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 14, 2009)

Aled surveyed the situation: the weird leaves were toxic evidently, and that did not bode well for finding food. Maybe if they saw any animals in there? Whatever was going to happen, hunger would set in soon.

He saw the boy hunched over looking miserable. It would be annoying, but even he had trouble leaving a teenager to die. They were thrown together for the moment and if they could survive-then maybe would come thoughts about escaping this place. Aled was pragmatic. The situation was as it was, no point complaining about it.

*"You alright? No survivors and I reckon we should try to explore that place soon,"* he indicated towards the jungle. *"First I'm going to have another rest. If you want you can explore or we can wait until midday. Find something to eat. Dunno. I'm just pretty damn tired."* As he was saying this he sat down again. The 'beach' was hardly an ideal bed, but he could not afford to be choosy.


----------

